# Rodjun Timeshare Consultants (from Cape Escape)



## MuranoJo (Mar 13, 2010)

I noticed from past threads that several of you have had success selling your SA t/s via Cape Escape.  By virtue of an old contact email to that organization, I located Rodjun Timeshare Consultants and it is apparently a previous Cape Escape employee no longer affiliated with Cape Escape.  Anyone here have any experience selling via Rodjun?


----------



## philemer (Mar 14, 2010)

I've never heard of them. Do they want an upfront fee?


----------



## MuranoJo (Mar 14, 2010)

Hi, Phil,

No mention of an upfront fee, you just sign some paperwork and they take 20% commission from the sale (if you're lucky enough to make a sale).

Think I'll give them a try.  Do you still happen to have a Cape Escape name/email from someone you may have used before?


----------

